# drug screening



## cbunti (Jan 7, 2009)

Our clinic collects the urine specimen for drug screening and then forward it to an outside lab for the test. Recently listened to a teleconference and they stated you could bill for the collection of the specimen using 80101 QW with your Clia #. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## marvelh (Jan 14, 2009)

80101 would be if you performed the UDS in the office setting, not just collected the specimen.  Code for collection is 99000 which is bundled by Medicare and many other commercial payers


----------

